# New to the Forum



## Philip Streeting (31 Jul 2008)

Having lurked for a week and read many of the threads, I would like to pay compliments to the Forum. I have learned much from here already and find it a useful place for information. 
Below are a few examples of my work. I am aware it will not be to most peoples taste but feel free to comment.
I am currrently working on a body of work around a theme using experimental techniques and mixed media. If there is an interest I may post examples of my progress from time to time.
Philip


----------



## Neil Dyball (31 Jul 2008)

Greetings from/to another newbie Suffolk member! 

Couldn't view your pictures but they might have fallen in the 'spam trap'?

Your experimental work sounds interesting, keep us posted.

Neil.


----------



## CHJ (31 Jul 2008)

Welcome to the forum *Philip*, something not quite right about the links but no doubt it will get sorted, my machine is just requesting permission to open the above links as a security check.

Always ready to see examples of the work of others, especially stuff of such a high standard even if not a personal preferred style, as techniques and method of working are always interesting.

Edit:duplicates of pictures removed


----------



## davegw (31 Jul 2008)

Welcome to the forum Phillip.

unfortunately I don't seem to be able to see those links at all?

I'm sure it'll work out. Look forward to seeing it in the future.

Dave


----------



## Philip Streeting (31 Jul 2008)

I'm using a Picassa Album linked to my Blog. I've changed settings so I hope the pics are now viewable. If they are not could you please let me know and I will create a different web album.
Thanks
Philip


----------



## davegw (31 Jul 2008)

Philip Streeting":1ott2o3a said:


> I'm using a Picassa Album linked to my Blog. I've changed settings so I hope the pics are now viewable. If they are not could you please let me know and I will create a different web album.
> Thanks
> Philip



Sorry Phillip - still not working for me


----------



## Philip Streeting (31 Jul 2008)

This is from a Photbucket gallery - hope this works
<a><img></a>


----------



## Philip Streeting (31 Jul 2008)

removed dupe image


----------



## Philip Streeting (31 Jul 2008)




----------



## Philip Streeting (31 Jul 2008)

Ok sorted - thanks for your patience
Philip


----------



## Philip Streeting (31 Jul 2008)

Here's a piece I turned yesterday - a component for a larger piece.
It was turned using an eccentric chuck, carved, scorched, wire brushed and stained. It is based on the rear of a female form. It is approx. 2.5" high. Eucalyptus burl.


----------



## davegw (31 Jul 2008)

Phillip,

Thanks for sorting this out - I wouldn't have wanted to miss it!

These pieces are amazing - is there any chance of seeing work in progress so that we can get an idea how you put these pieces togther?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## boysie39 (31 Jul 2008)

Phillip, You had a bit of trouble with the posting I'm glad to see thats sorted . By all accounts the work is top class I dont think I'm qualified to pass comment ,I'm still at the small bowls and goblet stage.
I seem to be having this problem again of getting the post in the frame without having to move from side to side, I think it takes from the subjects and gives me a pain in the A##e I have viewed other forums but it only seems to happen on here. Can this be sorted or do I just not click here, that would break me heart as this is where it all began for me .
Sorry for interrupting your post Phillip its not ment to take awat from your lovely work . REgards Boysie.


----------



## CHJ (31 Jul 2008)

boysie39":199pcfjl said:


> ... I seem to be having this problem again of getting the post in the frame without having to move from side to side, I think it takes from the subjects .... ...



It is down to the size of the *bowl3.jpg *image, the explorer window opens up to accomodate its width.


----------



## davegw (31 Jul 2008)

boysie39":1a8on39m said:


> Phillip, You had a bit of trouble with the posting I'm glad to see thats sorted . By all accounts the work is top class I dont think I'm qualified to pass comment ,I'm still at the small bowls and goblet stage.
> I seem to be having this problem again of getting the post in the frame without having to move from side to side, I think it takes from the subjects and gives me a pain in the A##e I have viewed other forums but it only seems to happen on here. Can this be sorted or do I just not click here, that would break me heart as this is where it all began for me .
> Sorry for interrupting your post Phillip its not ment to take awat from your lovely work . REgards Boysie.



It only happens to me when a picture is too big to fit in the frame Boysie? how wide is your screen?


----------



## Philip Streeting (31 Jul 2008)

Hi Boysie,
You can tell from my efforts to get pics on here my expertise with these matters is somewhat limited but it sounds as if you may have either a browser setting or monitor problem e.g. momitor too small possibly, so you can't see the whole page. 

Perhaps someone else here could help?

Whatever you do - don't give up visiting here, it seems you have enjoyed it so far, it would be a shame if a minor annoyance spoils things for you.

Remember we all started with small bowls etc! and regardless of the stage of woodturning you are at, you still are entitled to have an opinion about your likes and dislikes in what you see. 

Best wishes

Philip


----------



## CHJ (31 Jul 2008)

*Philip* it is down to the oversize image of *bowl3.jpg*, anything much larger than 640 X 480 pixels is too big for members with anything less than a 17" monitor set to 1024 X 768 pixels.

There are some picture size comparisons HERE


----------



## TEP (31 Jul 2008)

Hi *Phil*, and welcome to the forum. A few of us had a discussion on posts going off screen not that long ago. Caused by oversize photos, or over-long web addresses in a post.

IMO I think it is better if anyone posting photos uses a thumbnail in the post. 1/ It doesn't cause the screen to expand. 2/ The whole post subject downloads that much quicker, then if people want to see the bigger pic. all they need to do is click.

Not trying to teach anyone to suck eggs, but if using Photobucket there is a thumbnail process purely for forum posting.

PS - Some amazing forms and work you have there.


----------



## Philip Streeting (31 Jul 2008)

I'm quite happy to be taught to suck eggs!!! Thanks for the info will keep pictures smaller and use the thumbnail link.

Here is today's effort to put it into practice. An eccentric turned solid form, partially hollowed from the side and filled with drop cast pewter beads/nuggets. 2" high, African hardwood - uknown.

Hope I've got it right - should be thumbnail!


----------



## Philip Streeting (31 Jul 2008)

Ok, cured bowl3


----------



## Philip Streeting (31 Jul 2008)

Can't find the thumbnail option so I'l reduce all the pics in size instead


----------



## TEP (31 Jul 2008)

Sorry about that *Phil*, I should have pointed you in the right direction.  

A earlier Post of mine, it should help.


----------



## Philip Streeting (31 Jul 2008)

Ty cracked it.
Philip


----------



## Paul.J (31 Jul 2008)

Hello *Philip* and welcome  
Some nice looking piees you have their,but i prefer to see the natural effects of the wood.Keep the piccys coming


----------



## Mark Hancock (31 Jul 2008)

Phillip

It's great to see your work posted here. I really like the "bowlfin" ones in particular bowlfin1/2. I could look at that for hours. Maybe that says something about me :lol: 

I'm intrigued as to where you're going with the eucalytus burl component piece. Don't let us wait too long. 

PS I think I should have said welcome to the forum first


----------



## Philip Streeting (31 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes and comments. I think it best to show what I am doing in stages and at the end describe the finished piece and what it is about. I am trying to produce some work that has an craft/art overlap. I am currently feeling my way and working intuitively. 

A couple of pics that show the base work in its rawish state are below. I work slowly so about 25 hrs went into this first stage which is turned and carved and yet to be finished.

It is a kind of spindle/bowl/vase with a lid. The vase shape has been hollowed, the lid has ben carved from solid with just the first part of the rim turned, the top surface blended in after carving with hand tools. The lid fits over the outside of the vase form. Overall it is 26" tall. 

Basically the small turned objects I have started to show and other things will decorate the basic form to hopefully produce a 'ceremonial vessel' as a loose description.

You may never see the finished piece! It could turn out as firewood again! I am learning turning techniques as I go along e.g. I've only had three attempts at hollowing thus far and this is the third! I'm still terrified of my Kelton hollowers that I've had for a couple of years now! I've had an offer on a demo on how to use them which I intend to take up.

This piece of will take a couple of weeks or more to complete and the learning curve will serve to assist me in producing what I hope will be a series.

See what you think! Don't be shy in commenting - good or not so good! Constructive criticism is useful in the learning cycle we all go through. 

Best wishes 
Philip


----------



## Bodrighy (31 Jul 2008)

Has someone been promoting the forum? We seem to be getting a lot of newbies (bit of a misnomer looking at the work you are producing :lol: ) the last month or so and also a lot more decorative work with carving involved. The only problem that I have is that the quality and skill level makes me want to take mine off. 

Personally I like the arty type of thing but have yet to get even close to the level we are seeing lately. Some more examples to set a standard for us. 

One suggestion. If you could give us some WIP shots of how you achieve the shapes and designs and what tools you use we would be grateful. Remember that some of us *really are* newbies at this game

Thanks guys

Pete


----------



## TEP (31 Jul 2008)

Take heart *Pete*, there is always someone better, *and* worse than each of us. We've got all the fun of catching them up. :-k


----------



## Bodrighy (31 Jul 2008)

TEP":29i39wyj said:


> Take heart *Pete*, there is always someone better, *and* worse than each of us. We've got all the fun of catching them up. :-k



I'm not really downhearted Tam :lol: I have got used to the work that you, Chas, Duncan and others produce and am only too aware that I have a way to go to catch up and enjoy trying which is what it is all about really. It is nice to see a different type of worrk appearing though.

(Where are the worse ones by the way. Time we had some really awful turnings put up perhaps :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: )

Pete


----------



## Philip Streeting (31 Jul 2008)

Pete,

The one thing you must not do is feel intimidated or take your work down from here. I will happily share any knowledge I have but I my turning skills and knowledge are not sound. I probably use all the wrong tools to achieve what I set out to do but in my view it's the result not the method that is important. I am not a skills/technique based turner so I cannot advise on best practice. I will happlily show some pics of the tools I use and next time if it is helpful will include some showing work in progress. I will expect some observations on examples of my bad practices which I hope no-one will copy.

Best wishes

Philip


----------



## Philip Streeting (1 Aug 2008)

I have hesitated in putting these links here - my Blog contains some outspoken views that I do not want express here. 

As an example of the way I approach my work here is an explanation of one of the pieces shown here and pics of work in progress. It is quicker to place the links than to write this up seperately as a Forum entry. The pics do not show the tools used, I can show these later.

Please ignore the rants if you view other pages on the Blog, I do tend to go off on one occasionally.

http://philip-streeting.blogspot.com/20 ... gress.html
http://philip-streeting.blogspot.com/20 ... piece.html


----------



## boysie39 (1 Aug 2008)

Davegw. at last somebody has given me the green light to get a new monitor,I have this 17" for four/five yrs now Ta for the push.
REgards Boysie


----------



## boysie39 (1 Aug 2008)

Phillip, Wow! You to suggested I get a bigger monitor. Let me tell you If I had not seen your work and read your Blog? I would have struggled on for a while, But a 22" is targeted for tomorrow.
What fantastic work I would hate to miss a thing you might post. It is also good to know that you dont seem to conform to what is written down or expected as it were. You select what you feel will do what you want done, be it the expected tool or not. Good on you buoy .
Boysie is sharpining his Axa for tomorrow.
Beautiful work a pleasure to see.
REgards Boysie


----------



## Philip Streeting (4 Aug 2008)

These are some of the tools I have available to work with when carving.


----------



## Philip Streeting (4 Aug 2008)

Some of the surface texturing has been produced using a pyrography unit using coils of wire at high temperature settings. Burning fairly deep into the surface of the wood.


----------



## Philip Streeting (4 Aug 2008)

This bowl has been decorated using polyester pigments with a method I have been experimenting with.




The surface texture was achieved using the pyrography method above.

The internal bowl shape was carved using the rotary burrs shown in a pic above.


----------



## Philip Streeting (4 Aug 2008)

I am beginning some new experiments making moulds and casting shapes and textures from some found objects to see if I can incorporate these into the new work. I am trying out various materials including polymer clay, epoxy mixes and some new modelling compounds I have recently ordered.


----------



## big soft moose (4 Aug 2008)

wow philip you have some great stuff on your blog pages - for far too long my work has been limited to utilitarian craft fair stuff (bowls, clocks, honey dippers etc).

in amongst the making extra money thing it has been easy to lose sight of why i started turning - after seeing mark hancocks work in a copy of wood turning i picked up at random.

like i said your site is a total inspiration, ive never carved any of my work but shall be breaking out the dremel, arbortech (previously only used for making chainsaw mushrooms) and chainsaw and having a crack ( before anyone metions H&S , i should mention that in my day job i'm a countryside profesional and spend months at a time using a chainsaw during the clearance season)


----------



## Jenx (12 Aug 2008)

Bodrighy":3cknxa9w said:


> (Where are the worse ones by the way. Time we had some really awful turnings put up perhaps :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: )
> 
> Pete



Sounds like a cue for some more of _my_ dross ha ha ha  

Hi Pete.. not been able to get 'on' for a while.... suffering withdrawal symptoms now ! have you moved back to the (extreme) south yet ?

& Hi Philip.... some absolutely fantastic looking turnings there.... as a virtual 'layman' with not very much knowledge & even less skill, I'm not qualified to make comment really... but FWIW, they certainly 'work' for me ! Lovely !


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Aug 2008)

Jenx":111crrmx said:


> Hi Pete.. not been able to get 'on' for a while.... suffering withdrawal symptoms now ! have you moved back to the (extreme) south yet ?



Hi Jenx, I move this Saturday coming (16th) so as you can imagine I am not getting much shed time. Hopefully make up for it in Cornwall. There's a club there that I will join so with a bit of luck I might learn what I am doing :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Philip Streeting (12 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. Can I also say why I am not contributing to other threads - expressing my forthright views have got me into hot water elsewhere. so please accept my aplogies if I appear to be a bit stand offish, I intend to stay quiet here. 

I know this thread is not the usual form of woodturning as most traditional turners would like to see presented. I am therefore unsure of how much detail to put into this thread to make it interesting.

Here are a few more part finished components produced during the last week with various materials being experiment with. Some from moulds, some pressed textures. All have to be sanded and polished and drilled, some will be spray painted. I have also had a go a making some basic beads.

Next step is to try out a small metal casting kit I have had for some time and not used yet. I will be trying aluminium. I have cast pewter in both silicone moulds and cuttle fish moulds a while back, these were successful so it will be interesting to see the results from this new method and be able to compare them. 

I am also waiting for another form of semi fibreglass type casting material to be delivered to try out. I have a braiding kit also on order so I will have to try and learn yet another new skill. The components I am creating will eventually hang from braids or macrame attached to the main piece.

Other experiments I am including in this piece will include image transfers onto wood and possibly trying out a milling system I devised to apply textures/linear patterns to wood.











The next pic shows a casts taken from the carving on the lid


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Aug 2008)

Hi Philip,

I wouldn't say that we are all 'traditionalists.' I suspect it is more that many of us have only been turning for a short time so we are still learning where our main interests lie. There are others on here who do similar sort of things incorporating carving, other materials, and texturing including some professionals.

Learning to turn and finish things well is our main priority. The sort of thing that you do is well appreciated and givers us something to aim for. Even if the style is too 'arty' for some, the techniques and quality is always appreciated so please don't worry about posting your work. There is plenty of room for all types of turning on here. I for one am interested in the more aesthetic turning and would value any tips etc on method and technique

Pete


----------



## gary foxton (13 Aug 2008)

hi flip , love your pieces 1, 7 , and the last 1. do u turn for fun? or do u sell your items ?


----------



## Philip Streeting (13 Aug 2008)

Gary,

Currently I do everything for fun - or at least to keep myself occupied and my brain functioning after being retired early on health grounds. So far I give my work away but I have recently approached a couple of galleries and may (if the current series I am working on are ok) begin exhibiting again. I say 'again' because a long way in the past I was an exhibiting sculptor/artist. 
My working background was in graphic design, photography and teaching. I also have some experience in ceramics. This may help to explain my approach to my work. I am largely self-taught and only had the opportunity to study late in life. University of Life is the main learning tool, it's all there if you look for it! I've become Google eyed! 

Philip


----------



## The Shark (13 Aug 2008)

Hi Philip, and congratulations on some excellent work.
I am a real newbie at woodturning, with some real cheap kit and lathe to work with, but I enjoy it, and to me at the moment that is what matters.
I wouldn't worry about using the kit in the correct manner. I have recently joined a woodturning club, and it has immediately struck me that if you have 6 members critiquing your methods, you'll get 6 different opinions. All I'm sure meant with the best of intentions, but just going to show that there is not one correct way of doing things.
Please keep posting pictures of your work, because they *ARE* "different".

Malc


----------



## gary foxton (14 Aug 2008)

philip i am self taught also, i have had some success with exhibiting in galleries. as i said before love some of your work. and i think u were saying something about using wrong tools or tequnique? it dont matter as the results show if a tool does the job its the wright tool. i have also wanted to open a gallery dedicated to woodturning pieces, as u know it is quite difficult to get your work showcased to the right people. seeing some of the works on here as moved me more towards this goal and i might looking in to the arts council or lottery fund for grants, to try and bring this to fruition. at the moment i work at the cafe de paris in londons west end a very prestigious venue dates back to the 20,s, i might be able to use the venue at a reasonable cost to have a show of wood turning as a 1off at the moment. i will look into it. what do yourself and others reading this think and any comments welcome. u can see the interior of the venue if u go to cafe de paris website. and if there is any of my pieces u like maybe we can do an exchange? look forward to all your thoughts please


----------



## Philip Streeting (18 Aug 2008)

I am continuing to work on my piece and last week was mostly spent experimenting with a variety of casting and moulding techniques. With the sand casting method and aluminium I had problems with the flow quaility of the melted mix. My guess is I need some added elements to compensate for the losses during heating. I gave up with the aluminium using this method and cast the components in pewter instead. You can see the heads moulded from the wood carving pressed into the sand mix and the cast results below. I used the aluminium with a different method. The next entry will show some of the finished items.


----------



## Philip Streeting (18 Aug 2008)

Some of the aluminium casts are hollow, some solid





This week I am going to play with colour and image transfers onto wood and possibly metal.


----------



## mrs. sliver (18 Aug 2008)

How dare you come on here with this?? this isn't what people think of when you say 'I am a wood turner'!! they think we just make little bowls and round box's!! this is just pure art and I love it!! 
=D> =D>


----------



## PAC (19 Aug 2008)

Hi, this is my first post. I've been reading several of the threads on here and I've been bitten by the bug. I've spent a reasonable amount of cash over the years on turned bowls, lamps etc. but what I really want to do is make them myself. I don't have a lathe but I do enjoy messing around with wood on a DIY level (shelves, architrave, skirting...). I would really like to make some natural edge bowls. I know I need some equipment and develop a huge amount of skill but any advice for getting started would be excellent. Also, if anyone in the Lancaster area could let me see their lathe in action, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## davegw (19 Aug 2008)

Paul,

Welcome to the Forum and the Slope 

A small digest of a couple pieces of advice i've seen given out to beginners on this site:

1) Go along to a local club, you'll meet knowledgeable people and probably get to have a go.
2) By the best you can afford
3) Don't be dazzeled by gadgets and flashy kit - start with the basics
4) Have Fun
5) Have Fun
6) Have Fun!


----------



## Philip Streeting (19 Aug 2008)

Good advice Dave. Paul I hope you will receive an offer from someone in your area to go and see their setup and have some help in going forward. 

There are several members here who can probably help you with the technical difficulties of natural edge bowl turning, unfortunately I'm not one of them. Never tried one yet and probably never will!

Best wishes with your journey into turning and it is great to see you have an objective in mind, stay determined and you will get there.

Philip


----------



## Philip Streeting (19 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the comment Mrs Silver. I must say my heart sank on seeing the start of you comment but I smiled again at the end of it! 

Best wishes
Philip


----------



## PAC (20 Aug 2008)

Thanks, Dave and Philip, for your advice and encouragement. I'm going to start looking around for a suitable lathe and start collecting a few bits together.


----------



## Paul.J (20 Aug 2008)

Hello Paul and welcome  


> Also, if anyone in the Lancaster area could let me see their lathe in action, it would be much appreciated.


You can always come to the *Brummie Bash*


----------



## CHJ (20 Aug 2008)

Welcome to the forum Paul (*PAC*), Just take it steady on the 'Must Have' front though and keep your bits and pieces down to the basics until you have progressed enough to form your own opinion. Turning like a lot of other hobbies can get quite expensive to setup a basic kit and it is very easy to be lead along the 'all that glitters' road if you are not careful.


----------



## Philip Streeting (21 Aug 2008)

Here are a couple of image transfer experiments using different methods I have been trying this week. It took some time to perfect the colour versions which is a new material I have not tried before.






The trials included application on bare wood and over spirit and acrylic stains. It was a frustrating and time consuming exercise.


----------



## TEP (22 Aug 2008)

Hi *PAC*. I echo the welcome to our little bit of the web, and I agree with what *Chas* has just said. All too many of us have that 'fantastic' tool hanging on our rack which never gets used.

Ask questions, and don't buy anything until you have had a chat with a few turners. Also as *PaulJ* said, if you can make it down to the *Brummie Bash,* there should be a few people who can help, and it should be a good day out.

Also join a turning club, there should be some around your way.


----------



## PAC (22 Aug 2008)

CHJ":u3n10y9s said:


> Welcome to the forum Paul (*PAC*), Just take it steady on the 'Must Have' front though and keep your bits and pieces down to the basics until you have progressed enough to form your own opinion. Turning like a lot of other hobbies can get quite expensive to setup a basic kit and it is very easy to be lead along the 'all that glitters' road if you are not careful.



Thanks for the advice! I have another expensive hobby (photography) so I'm quite happy to hold back on the spending. My plan is to read a few books and have a go on a few lathes first. I would also like to try obtaining some timber so that it can be drying out before I need it. Might try contacting a local tree surgeon (they felled an entire horse chestnut near my house recently). I wonder if the National Trust would be happy for me to scavenge a few fallen logs from their forests? They may not agree to this! We have a lot of yew, maple and beech forests around here. Any advice on this front would be great.


----------



## shedhead (22 Aug 2008)

Nice work Philip, It's good to see all types of turning. I do like the idea of mixing woodturning, or the use of a lathe, and other tools. The mixture of technequies to mark, shape and colour wood facsinates me. I unfortunatly do not have the kind of mind that can see beyond a simple piece of wood. Well done your ideas will hopefuly help me broaden my "artistic mind".


----------



## Philip Streeting (23 Aug 2008)

Thanks for your comments Dermot, glad you like seeing some experimental work. It encourages me to continue posting when I see there is some interest.
Here is the last of this week's efforts - back to wood. I'm now at the stage to begin final selections and begin to work again on the final components to complete this piece.


----------



## Philip Streeting (15 Sep 2008)




----------



## Philip Streeting (15 Sep 2008)




----------



## Bodrighy (15 Sep 2008)

Definitely different. One of those pieces that get picked up and fiddled with in galleries earning disapproving looks from the assistants :lol: You definitely think outside the mold Philip

Pete


----------

